# Photography Occupation



## FotoZone (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello All,

Just wondering how many people on this forum have photography as their profession, be it as a photographer, editor etc. The reason I am bringing this up, is I became curious into how many people actually work in the business of photography. So please mention your occupation here. If your job is photography please mention what aspect of photography and If your occupation is others please state what the occupation is.

Thanks everyone in advance for your participation, cheers!!


----------



## john.margetts (Oct 26, 2016)

Blissfully retired!


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 26, 2016)

I am a writer and photographer since I finished University in 2004. 

Photography is business to business *food, other product & architecture*. 

Currently I do more writing, will change again as soon as my book is published.

My old but current homepage: Fotokontext: Der Fisch muss dem Angler schmecken --- will be renewed as soon as my book is finished.


----------



## Destin (Oct 26, 2016)

Part time photographer on the side. My photography is used to pay for itself and fund the occasional vacation. 

By day I work two jobs as a Paramedic.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 26, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> I am a writer and photographer since I finished University in 2004.
> 
> Photography is business to business *food, other product & architecture*.
> 
> ...


I went to your home page but it was all German to me.


----------



## Wayben (Oct 26, 2016)

Retired, best job I've ever had!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 26, 2016)

Currently a business owner. Formerly a photojournalist for 15 years.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 26, 2016)

You can kontakt him thru his site... or just telefon Gary.

Or just look thru the wonderful food photography... broccoli, halibut, and some Italian cake thingy that looks quite tasty. 

As far as the topic, if you search on here you could probably find previous discussions on this... it's been a sideline for me.


----------



## waday (Oct 26, 2016)

Just a hobbyist.

Occupation is engineer.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 27, 2016)

Just a hobbyist. I do sell some prints occasionally, but most people want them for free. 

Sometimes I get photography job opportunities, but again, people want my services for free. 

I would like to go professional someday, but having poor people skills and anxiety issues just makes it really hard for me, but its still something I'm willing to try.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 28, 2016)

Portrait photographer (mostly actor headshots, and business shots; also do products)
Part-Time in a Camera store
Trying to grow and expand clientelle as a retoucher.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 28, 2016)

I can do better today than my historic homepage shows


----------



## photo1x1.com (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm a professional photographer and filmmaker. I love the job so much, that I never specialized. Beside the shots I get paid for, I still run out into the garden to shoot dew on the grass early morning. Just recently I started a youtube channel for photography beginners to help people new to photography enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 30, 2016)

Hobbyist.  As far as my profession:




2016-10-30_10-12-00 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 2, 2016)

I've worked in photo labs since 1985, currently I work at Schiller's Camera in St. Louis, MO as lab tech and retouch artist. Also I have a black-n-white lab set up in my home doing BW film development/prints as an "out lab" for Schiller's.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

It's both an avocation and a vocation for me. It's my favorite hobby that also happens to pay the bills and buy me new toys.
I take photos, create frames, and print the photos in a variety of formats (canvas, paper, posterboard, etc) and sell the complete packages. I have also done some banner jobs for various cities and events across the country.
You can see my work at State Fairs (I just finished the AZ State Fair on the 30th and had considered going to the Louisiana State Fair in Shreveport until the 13th, but opted for some well earned time off. The 2 events overlapped by three days so I would have missed the last 3 of one or the first 3 of the other anyways), in galleries like the Blue Sky in Portland and others, and at a lot of trade shows, exhibitions, festivals and other events.


----------



## splproductions (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm a dentist who wishes he could do photography full time. However, the balance on my student loans means that I won't be changing careers any time soon!!! (I do love what I do though). 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 13, 2016)

Sports photographer.


----------



## FotoZone (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you all for sharing your professions here.. Great to hear that most of the people had been continued their photography profession for a long time period!!


----------

